# Microsoft Surface Pro oder Ultrabook?



## vogs (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich suche ein mobiles Gerät für den Uni Alltag. Habe zuerst an das Microsoft Surface Pro i5 8GB RAM 256GB SSD gedacht, würde aber gerne eure Meinung/Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen hören. Wichtig ist, dass es schon genug Leistung für z.B. Matlab+Simulink, Maple, ... und solche Programme hat. Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte gibt es keine besonderen da es zum Spielen nicht genutzt wird. Für ganz aufwändige Dinge hab ich auch noch meinen Standrechner. Wichtig ist, dass er Kompakt ist und in meine Tasche geht. Deshalb habe ich so an 13" (maximal 14") gedacht. Der Preisrahmen ist mit dem Preis vom Surface Pro abgesteckt (ca. 1100-1200€).

Wie sind eure Empfehlungen?


----------



## mempi (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde das Surface nehmen, hammer Stück Hardware - und ehrlich gesagt allein wegen dem Stift eine absolute Empfehlung. Schreibe mittlerweile vieles per Hand.

Was man aber sagen muss, dass man ein gutes Ultrabook natürlich etwas günstiger bekommt bzw. etwas mehr Rechenleistung für das Geld in vielen Fällen erhält. Das Gesamtpaket Surface ist in meinen Augen aber runder.


----------



## Apfelringo (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Surface geholt und bin recht positiv überrascht. Es ist einfach so vielseitig zu bedienen. Film schauen ? einfach den Kickstand ausklappen, etwas schreiben bzw arbeiten ? Tastatur anstecken, abends im Bett etwas surfen ? tasta ab und aufs Kissen legen. Nur haben die Dinger scheinbar alle Probleme mit coil whine, was in leisen Situation nerven könnte.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2017)

Der Ständer und das Keyboard würden mir im Uni-Alltag den letzten Nerv rauben.
Man braucht immer eine stabile Unterlage, sprich einen Tisch.
Für den Schoßbetrieb ist das Surface ungeeignet.
Im Bett oder auf einer anderen fusseligen Oberfläche würd ich es wegen dem verstauben vom (nicht wartbaren) Lüfter auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## fotoman (1. Dezember 2017)

Bei den meisten Punkten gebe ich Dir Recht, allerdings ist das von vogs angesprochene Surface Pro 2017 mit i5 endlich lüfterlos (Acer gelingt das schon bedeutend länger)

Damit, dass der i5 bei längere Last leicht unter den Basistakt gedrosselt wird, muss man halt leben:
Mogelpackung Microsoft Surface Pro: Core i5 und i7 throtteln erheblich - Notebookcheck.com News

Ich würde die Entscheidung sehr davon abhängig machen, ob ich die Software, die mit dem Gerät genutzt werden soll, sinnvoll per Touch/Stylus bedienen kann. Gerade durch den instabilen Kickstand auf vielen Untergründen finde ich die Tastatur und auch des Mauspad, bei dem MS ja leider die Maustasten wegoptimiert hat, eher unpraktisch. Ein fallendes Surface Pro fängt man eben nicht immer durch einen beherzten Griff zur Tastatur auf, wie man das beim Laptop gewohnt ist. und man benötigt eine Auflagefläche für die gesamte Tiefe der Tastatur und des Kickstands, während man einen Laptop auch mit mind. 1/3 weniger Ablagefläche noch sicher nutzen kann.

Vergessen sollte man auch nicht, dass das Surface Pro mit 12,3" als reines Tablet schon sehr groß und schwer ist, wenn man sonst "nur" Tablets bis 10" gewohnt ist. Was zum Lesen und handschriftlichen Kommentieren von Scripten gut ist, macht sich an anderer Stelle für mich eher negativ bemerkbar.

Vieles mag die jüngere Generation aber anders sehen. Ich komme auch auf dem 12" Display mit einer Bildschirmtastatur nur unzureichend zurecht, also hat sich das mit dem Surfen ohne Tastatur schon schnell erledigt, wenn ich nicht nur ein paar bekannte Seiten aus den Lesezeichen konsumieren möchte. Emails oder Forenbeiträge scheibe ich darauf nicht freiwillig.


----------



## metalstore (1. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Ständer und das Keyboard würden mir im Uni-Alltag den letzten Nerv rauben.
> Man braucht immer eine stabile Unterlage, sprich einen Tisch.
> Für den Schoßbetrieb ist das Surface ungeeignet.
> Im Bett oder auf einer anderen fusseligen Oberfläche würd ich es wegen dem verstauben vom (nicht wartbaren) Lüfter auch nicht empfehlen.



ich weiß nicht, wie es bei einer Benutzung an einer „normalen“ Uni ist, bei uns an der DH benutzen es mittlerweile recht viele Leute im Jahrgang (mich allerdings nicht eingeschlossen; die Tische bei uns sind eher wie in einer Schule als in einem klassischen Hörsaal)

ich könnte mir allerdings Vorstellen, dass es für den klassischen Hörsaal aufgrund der nicht wirklich tiefen Tische weniger geeignet ist (da wäre dann evtl das Surface Book geeigneter, jedoch weiß ich nicht, in welchem Preisrahmen sich das bewegt)


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2017)

Tische mit wenig Tiefe und Sitzpläze auf den Stufen weil der Saal so voll ist.
Das Surface Book ist halt relativ dick und das Scharnier ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich ausgereift.

Produktvergleich HP ProBook 450 G5, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (2UB53EA#ABD), HP ProBook 450 G5, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (2UB54EA#ABD), HP ProBook 450 G5, Core i7-8550U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD | Geizhals Deutschland
HP EliteBook x360 1030 G2, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (Z2W63EA#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HP EliteBook 820 G4, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (Z2V91ET#ABD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (1. Dezember 2017)

Die 15,6" geräte sind zu groß und schwer, bei 820 G2 überzeugt mich allenfalls des anti-glare Display. Dafür hat der x360 Touch und laut Test auch Unterstützung für den HP Active Pen, aber immer noch eine alte CPU und er ist (aktuell) außerhalb des Preisrahmens.

Ich würde eher einen Yoga 720-13 plus Stift kaufen
Lenovo Yoga 720-13IKB grau, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und mich die kommenden >5 Jahre an der schnelleren CPU erfreuen

Hier noch ein Test dazu, allerdings mit deer alten CPU:
Test Lenovo Yoga 720-13IKB Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
ca. 8h Laufzeit mit Akku und WLan sollten im Uni-Einsatz wohl meist genügen. Am Ende muss man wohl die CPU gegen ca. 3h mehr Akkulaufzeit abwägen (und u.U. noch die Vorliebe oder Abneigung gegen einen Hersteller).


----------



## efdev (1. Dezember 2017)

Das Yoga dann aber bei Campuspoint bestellen da gibt es noch nen Studentenrabatt, dafür kann man sich dann direkt den Stift kaufen  . 
Wobei ich auch vom Yoga 720 nicht überzeugt bin, genauso wenig von einem Thinkpad Yoga 370 oder X1, denn alle haben ein Spiegelndes Display und sind Dunkler als der Vorgänger Thinkpad Yoga 260 

Akku sollte kein so großes Problem sein, selbst mein Yoga S1 schafft es beim Mitschreiben den FH Alltag zu überstehen, einfach ein wenig die Energieoptionen anpassen dann sollte es klappen.


----------

